
Cross-platform development: Mobile Flutter Apps That Run on the Desktop - MarkMc
https://feather-apps.com/
======
BrutalCoding
What happens if an app is calling something like google sign in? Plugin found
here:
[https://pub.dartlang.org/packages/google_sign_in](https://pub.dartlang.org/packages/google_sign_in)

Haven't tried it out on iOS but on Android it will prompt a dialog with the
google accounts that are registered in Android.

Anyhow, this is really interesting, I'll keep an eye on this.

------
slipwalker
_A compiler and libraries which run your Flutter app on Mac and Windows_

no linux support ?...

~~~
MarkMc
Sorry no - just Mac and Windows for now.

